# Kids Fuck in 5th grade



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2007)

NEW ORLEANS, Louisiana (AP) -- Five fifth-grade students face criminal charges after authorities said four of them had sex in front of other students in an unsupervised classroom and kept a classmate posted as a lookout for teachers.

The students were arrested Tuesday at the Spearsville school in rural north Louisiana, authorities said. Two 11-year-old girls, a 12-year-old boy and a 13-year old boy were charged with obscenity, a felony. An 11-year-old boy, the alleged lookout, was charged with being an accessory.

"After 44 years of doing this work, nothing shocks me anymore," said Union Parish Sheriff Bob Buckley. "But this comes pretty close."

Authorities said the incident happened March 27 at the school, which houses students from kindergarten through 12th grade. A high school teacher normally watches the fifth-grade class at the time, but went to an assembly for older students and the class was inadvertently left unattended, Buckley said. (Watch authorities try to determine if a crime was committed)

The class, which had around 10 other students, was alone for about 15 minutes, he said.

"When no teacher showed up, the four began to have sex in the classroom with the other elementary students in the classroom with them," he said.

It took a day for authorities to find out about the incident. A student who had been in the class told a high school student about it the next day, Buckley said. The student told a teacher, and school officials notified the sheriff's office. Detectives began questioning students Thursday.

School officials did not return calls seeking comment.

The students, who were not identified because of their age, were released to their parents after their arrests, Buckley said. They will next be arraigned in juvenile court.

A message seeking comment from the district attorney was not immediately returned.

Buckley said it was unclear what penalties the children could face.


Discuss


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 4, 2007)

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 4, 2007)

When will Louisiana stop failing? I gotta get outta this state.


----------



## Antic Cafe (Apr 4, 2007)

child smex. bleh.


----------



## Altron (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh wow....They are getting younger and younger every year.


----------



## gabha (Apr 4, 2007)

Honestly, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Peak (Apr 4, 2007)

I saw this coming from the beginning.
Doesn`t shock me at all that this happend.


----------



## Pein (Apr 4, 2007)

the sex is one thing but there is a 13 year old kid in fifth grade what a dumb ass anyways was'nt there 6th graders bangin in class last month are they tryin to outdo each other


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 4, 2007)

And some think this country isn't heading the way of the whores and people lacking discipline >.>


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, Kids get horny too I guess


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 4, 2007)

This is like that shop class story but with an exhibitionist twist...


----------



## X (Apr 4, 2007)

Yay, this year are 11 year olds, next year we're gonna have 10 year olds!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2007)

5th graders now huh, they just seem to keep getting younger and younger.


----------



## anticute (Apr 4, 2007)

gabha said:


> Honestly, I'm not surprised.



Same here. Thats nothing big over here. Kids in Pre-K touch each other.  

My niece tells me that there was a girl in her class that got up on the table and spread her legs (she was wearing a skirt), while the teacher stepped out. And she's only in the first grade.


----------



## Verdius (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a friend that's had sex in when he was six. Call this a lie if you want to but they were in a catholic school and not wanting to lose their reputation covered this up. Not surprisingly it's the same school that covered up a kid bringing a bag of various drugs (Needles and all, saw this myself.) and blows it off saying to publicly it was a bag of leaves, suger, and a pen.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 4, 2007)

and this is news why?


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 4, 2007)

IM sure this kind of chit has been going on for centuries. Remember that the famous Romeo and Juliet story Romeo was 18 and Juliet was 13.

Im sure 10-12 year olds fuckings or even just exploring the possibility is definitely not something I wouldnt suspect. Its just that things have become far more accessable and easier to take notice through our media that we get to read these silly little articals of something we dont usually see or think would happen, but Im sure they do happen on a daily basis all over the world.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 4, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> Pics or it never happened.



I am with him =/


----------



## X (Apr 4, 2007)

> Kids in Pre-K touch each other.



*Coughs* With Sexual Intentions? O.O


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow....

When I was in elementary school and the teacher left the room, we'd all run around, throwing things at each other.

Apparently now, they run around having sex with each other :S.


----------



## Batman (Apr 4, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> Wow....
> 
> When I was in elementary school and the teacher left the room, we'd all run around, throwing things at each other.
> 
> Apparently now, they run around having sex with each other :S.



LOL that's true.

I blame the internet


----------



## Kakah (Apr 4, 2007)

wtf is wrong with these people??


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2007)

Batman said:


> LOL that's true.
> 
> I blame the internet



Same here. I mean, that was like 7 years ago. How could things change that fast?


----------



## X (Apr 4, 2007)

> wtf is wrong with these people??



They watched the porn that someone left next to the DVD player.


----------



## Serenanna (Apr 4, 2007)

Actually that sounds about right to me. Fifth grade was the first time I stumbled over softcore porn and well, sex. Masturbation soon followed. I didn't actually figure it all out till I read my first lemon in the eighth grade.

Some kids are probably just born hentai.

Sere, who's probably admitting to way too much.


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 4, 2007)

So? Don't say that you didn't know that kids had their own type of sexuality and want to explore it.

1st graders in my school had sex in the bathroom/orgys behind some trees.


----------



## Misa (Apr 4, 2007)

:/

When i was on middle school this kid in 6 when we went to 7 she had already a baby from elementry. :x


----------



## MS81 (Apr 4, 2007)

kiddie porn is never good, even if your a kid yourself.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 4, 2007)

i think the 13-yr old forced them to get banged. i dont think 10 yr olds have that capacity yet.


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 4, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i think the 13-yr old forced them to get banged. i dont think 10 yr olds have that capacity yet.



You are very mistaken. Children (as disturbing as the thought may be  ) are sexual too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2007)

They need to start teaching sex ed earlier.




So we can see this headline: "Kids fuckin the 2nd grade".


----------



## Dan191 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not surprised at what the kids did, hell like others have said, they are getting younger and younger, when it comes to subjects based around this nothing surprises me (ever since i heard bout some 32 odd year old with a 12 year old) but what did surprise me is that the kids got arrested and charged for something they probably didn't even understand.

I mean, if you think abuot it, if they send 10-12 year olds to Juvi what makes authorities think they won't do it in there (cuz we know what the 'System' can be like)


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 4, 2007)

13 and still in 5th grade?


----------



## Shevek (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Apr 4, 2007)

I also heard of a growing trend where pre-teens competing with each other on how much oral sex they can accomplish because they think oral sex is not sex and considers it "abstinent behavior".

This country needs a serious Sex Ed reform...


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 4, 2007)

Kids need to start playing more video games again.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Apr 4, 2007)

They just keep getting younger.



> Kids need to start playing more video games again.



At least it will keep their hands busy.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 4, 2007)

niicccce.....


----------



## Zhongda (Apr 4, 2007)

wow, i remember when i was in the fifth grade.
Yeah, sex would have been awsome... wait, lol, it still is


----------



## Dralavant (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, these foolish things are bound to happen regardless.


----------



## Greed990 (Apr 4, 2007)

It won't get any younger.

Why? Girls begin to develop at early ages(10 and above). Guys notice this and begin to talk about it. I mean, they wouldn't want to have sex if they were any younger or anything else. Give me a pic of the girl, you'll see she has some breast.
Guy sees breast.
Guy likes.(and would usually keep it to himself -__-)

not high \o/


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Apr 4, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> Pics or it never happened.



Fucking disgusting, but hilarious comment.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Apr 4, 2007)

coming from a 13 year old that's just plain wrong man.. >.<


----------



## kire (Apr 4, 2007)

> I also heard of a growing trend where pre-teens competing with each other on how much oral sex they can accomplish because they think oral sex is not sex and considers it "abstinent behavior".
> 
> This country needs a serious Sex Ed reform...



These damn kids...what they need is an ASS WHOOPING>>Someone get the belt!  (theres a difference between a spanking and abuse)  At least back when spankings were common, this kind of shit was unheard of..
And you can teach sex ed 24/7 all you want, but the bottom line is you can't teach the kids with a screw loose in the head!!
*waits for natural selection to make a move*


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 4, 2007)

Uhh... Children Sex is Never any fun... Just Grovse...
Thank God Im in Legal Sexage.


----------



## Yuki Uchiha (Apr 4, 2007)

i guess kids are now mentaly disdurbed....or really coriuse...


----------



## Auraya (Apr 4, 2007)

The horrible thing is it doesn't surprise me. 
Stupid media . Sex is everywhere. I know 7 year olds who come out with such disturbing things.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 4, 2007)

You'll never take away their freedom. 

Seriously, i'm not that surprised. It's getting worse as time goes on.


----------



## sel (Apr 4, 2007)

So that what happens when the teacher leaves hte room

damn


----------



## Beo (Apr 4, 2007)

This is some nutty shit.


----------



## TreeofSephri (Apr 4, 2007)

When I was in fifth grade I did not even like girls.  This is just a testament to the degradation of this world.


----------



## Kitty (Apr 4, 2007)

*Shrug* I started earlier. Kids are supposed to experiment!


----------



## Cormac (Apr 4, 2007)

I am completley unsurprised


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 4, 2007)

That high student was either gay or mad about not getting some. And don't try to say I am not a responsible adult, I'm just saying really here, what harm was done?


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 4, 2007)

I am a little disgusted that 11-13 year olds had sex in school in front of classmates. Way too young in my opinion.

I doubt they understand the long term consequences of their actions. I wonder if they really understand sex and why people have it and weren't just acting out shit they heard their older sibling talk about or some porno they saw.

With that in mind, I find it hard to understand why they were charged with a crime. A felony no less!

Having a meeting with the parents and school punishment would've been adequate. I could even see expulsion (more for the kids welfare than to actually punish them), but charging kids who probably haven't even hit puberty yet with a felony is unacceptable.


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, ass whoopin' galore those kids had to have gotten.

The kids this day in age are seriously falling through the crapper.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 4, 2007)

12 and 13 in the 5th grade? That's not right. And what, were they having sex with each other because it says nothing about a girl even being mentioned.


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah yeah, a pair of kids didn't understand the line and stepped over it. Has never happened before. End of the society as we know it, etc etc

Stuff like this can't be avoided from happening, but these incidents are exceptions, so don't proclaim the end of society, or start beating kids, just because they might be doing something wrong, because most people are quite normal.

I suppose stuff like this is the extreme results of sexuality getting out of the closet, as compared to the early 20th century, when it was firmly in the closet, which led to other nasty extremes.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Apr 4, 2007)

It's Christianity's fault.


----------



## Kyros (Apr 4, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> That high student was either gay or mad about not getting some. And don't try to say I am not a responsible adult, I'm just saying really here, what harm was done?



You're the living proof of how retarded this nation has become.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 4, 2007)

A 13 year old in 5th grade?  
Anyway, I heard this story yesterday.  Sounds really stupid to me...><  When I was in 5th grade, I wasn't even interested in guys...


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2007)

☆Indigo☆ said:


> When I was in 5th grade, I wasn't even interested in guys...



You were a lesbian?:amazed


----------



## mister_manji (Apr 4, 2007)

part of me wishes Id gotten laid in 5th grade, part of me wishes these kids would get a whipping, and another part of me died.


----------



## Death-T (Apr 4, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I am with him =/


 
Please,don't be ignorant. The person you're agreeing with is just a spammer,he/or she post this on every news topic.Things like this happen all the time.

But ya know it's not really them screwing each other in general that messes me up...

A 4-Way ? In the classroom in front of everybody ? They even got a gaurd ?\

WTF that's just to friggin' weird.lol


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 4, 2007)

Someone should teach them how bad it is to have sex at such a young age, and I mean physical effects. For one (assuming my sex ed coarse and articles I read that class were right >.>), the vagina isn't completely developed and having sex at such a young age can fuck it up. As in, no children or worse.. might even fuck up their chance at having an orgasm later in life. For the guy, I'm really not sure if there are any actual physical effects, but that's cause they focused far more on the women in my sex ed class back in high school... lol


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe it was an act of defense.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 4, 2007)

Dam Im surprized they could even get it up. Also 13 year old in 5th Grade? LMAO what a loser.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2007)

they do the same thing i my school i the stairs(which are mostly empty)and the restrooms.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 4, 2007)

Hawt loli on shota action? Sounds like my kind of hentai.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 4, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> When will Louisiana stop failing? I gotta get outta this state.





☆Indigo☆ said:


> A 13 year old in 5th grade?
> Anyway, I heard this story yesterday. Sounds really stupid to me...>< When I was in 5th grade, I wasn't even interested in guys...



It's funny because the first quote answers how the questions in the second is possible. It's Louisiana. One of the only states with an education system worse than Texas. 

That being said, I guess these kids took the sex ed part into their own hands.


----------



## Close (Apr 4, 2007)

tachi-kun said:


> coming from a 13 year old that's just plain wrong man.. >.<



Same.

And a 13 year old in 5th grade ??


----------



## Echo (Apr 4, 2007)

Kids having sex in a classroom with a lookout?

Has this been posted before? I remember something else like it...


----------



## Bender (Apr 4, 2007)

Ten bucks the next  grade of children that,ll fuck will be 4th graders


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 4, 2007)

The news we have in this section never ceases to digust me beyond belief.


----------



## Orion (Apr 4, 2007)

Im not surprised,hell by the time I was 12 I had already experimented with both sexes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 4, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Ten bucks the next  grade of children that,ll fuck will be 4th graders



When I was in daycare back when I was like ten, this six year old and this seven year old were in that fucking play skool house thing. And they got caught with the girl in a chair and the boy licking her pussy. 

Thing is later when I was older and came back to visit I asked the teacher about it straight up and she answered and told me the girl saw her mommy having it done.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn.....:S


----------



## Bender (Apr 4, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> When I was in daycare back when I was like ten, this six year old and this seven year old were in that fucking play skool house thing. And they got caught with the girl in a chair and the boy licking her pussy.
> 
> Thing is later when I was older and came back to visit I asked the teacher about it straight up and she answered and told me the girl saw her mommy having it done.



O_O


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 4, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> When I was in daycare back when I was like ten, this six year old and this seven year old were in that fucking play skool house thing. And they got caught with the girl in a chair and the boy licking her pussy.
> 
> Thing is later when I was older and came back to visit I asked the teacher about it straight up and she answered and told me the girl saw her mommy having it done.



:rofl


----------



## Saosin (Apr 4, 2007)

Not shocking. :S


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 4, 2007)

no surpise, i bet they just had sex-ed the same day and wanted to test it out


----------



## sj2k (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, I am not reading through all of this.  Its not worth it.

They are human, they weren't raped in any concievable way, they just had sex.  Get over it.

When you get someone that age and someone older, it gets murky, because of manipulation, statory rape, childrens rights etc.

But they were all the same age.

Kids get horny too

get over it.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow...HORNY MUCH?? >_> Children are getting hornier and hornier...Jeez. LOl What's next 7 year old strippers?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 5, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Ok, I am not reading through all of this.  Its not worth it.
> 
> They are human, they weren't raped in any concievable way, they just had sex.  Get over it.
> 
> ...



Hmm.. you obviously don't understand that a child's body not being fully developed down there = fucked up for life if they have sex so early, do you?



cardboard tube knight said:


> When I was in daycare back when I was like ten, this six year old and this seven year old were in that fucking play skool house thing. And they got caught with the girl in a chair and the boy licking her pussy.
> 
> Thing is later when I was older and came back to visit I asked the teacher about it straight up and she answered and told me the girl saw her mommy having it done.



And LOL at this.. that's pretty wrong and funny.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 5, 2007)

Ahhhh. New Orleans.  It makes sense.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Apr 5, 2007)

And i thought a 4 year old hugging a student aide was retarded and stupid


----------



## Payapaya (Apr 5, 2007)

Whats up with kids having sex at school now a days. Man times have changed big time. :amazed


----------



## Ookami-Ki (Apr 5, 2007)

i wish I'd have super hot model 20ish year old teacher hit on me and send me videos via my cellphone and email ::droool::


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2007)

That happened in a closet with my classmates when I was in 5th grade, they got caught after reccess,

What is a 13 year old doing in the 5th grade anyhow?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 5, 2007)

damn...

i don't even know what to say. This world is coming to an end! lol

they even had a guard on the lookout? he must have been a fool! he was going to miss all the action just because one of them told him to act as the guard!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmm, well, this is interesting. I'm guessing this wasn't a part of the normal class activities. The location is fitting though.


----------



## erosenninthethird (Apr 5, 2007)

that's what they get for teaching sex-ed to kids in the fifth grade.......shoot my bro just learned bout sex-ed and he is in the fifth grade....


----------



## xpeed (Apr 5, 2007)

Lolita orgy.......wow.....the US school system are going down indeed.


----------



## Orion (Apr 5, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> *Hmm.. you obviously don't understand that a child's body not being fully developed down there = fucked up for life if they have sex so early, do you?
> *
> 
> 
> And LOL at this.. that's pretty wrong and funny.



Umm what?lol,Im a bi guy and have had sexual relations with both sexes since I was about 11-12 and im not fucked up for life lol.


----------



## Death-T (Apr 5, 2007)

feitan said:


> Umm what?lol,Im a bi guy and have had sexual relations with both sexes since I was about 11-12 and im not fucked up for life lol.


 
Both sexes ?  Um,okay. lol yeah  whatever... 


Most kids know what sex is,and how to do it way before they're introduced to "sex-ed" classes,so don't blame the damn school system for something like that. But you can be sure that that is a pretty damn bootleg school considering they have kids from 11 to 13 fucking each other in class while the teacher is gone.


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 5, 2007)

And this is shock?



Magister Rild said:


> When will Louisiana stop failing? I gotta get outta this state.



LOL. That made me crack up for some reason. xD


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 5, 2007)

how can u even get ur dick up at the age of 12?


----------



## Lord_of_Flies (Apr 5, 2007)

I thought it wasn't illegal for minors together. or least I thought they wouldn't be punished...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 5, 2007)

feitan said:


> Umm what?lol,Im a bi guy and have had sexual relations with both sexes since I was about 11-12 and im not fucked up for life lol.



That's nice, you're a guy, I didn't think there was any physical problems for guys but if the girl's not fully developed you could fuck shit up down there. Seriously.. unless my sex ed class was full of shit and the damn crap we had to read was also full of shit


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 5, 2007)

I couldn't care less about their ages, but damn it. It's called _discretion_.


----------



## mister_manji (Apr 5, 2007)

doubt they used protection too. what happens if the bitch gets pregnant. wonder if she was fertile?


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

That's surprising.


----------



## Kanae (Apr 5, 2007)

> Wow....
> 
> When I was in elementary school and the teacher left the room, we'd all run around, throwing things at each other.
> 
> Apparently now, they run around having sex with each other :S.


 
I have to agree -.- It's surprising how much things can change in just a couple of years =/


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 5, 2007)

I must say that I am surprised that the kids got charged with a felony. America just continues to fail on so many levels.


----------



## Death-T (Apr 5, 2007)

The kids continue to fail to evidently. A 13 year old in the 5th grade ? Not to mention them running around having sex with each other in the class room while the teachers gone. :/


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Apr 5, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> It's funny because the first quote answers how the questions in the second is possible. It's Louisiana. One of the only states with an education system worse than Texas.
> 
> That being said, I guess these kids took the sex ed part into their own hands.



im offended bout that texas comment, but those kids are still too young to be doing that.


----------



## Kyuubi1234 (Apr 5, 2007)

this isnt a big shock kids do everything now(as far as ive seen/heard). Kids just do whatever they want now.


----------



## EXhack (Apr 5, 2007)

The 5th grade is way below the age of consent. Maybe, atleast age 14-ish, when dem hormones start kicking in...


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 5, 2007)

EXhack said:


> The 5th grade is way below the age of consent. Maybe, atleast age 14-ish, when dem hormones start kicking in...



"age 14-ish, when dem hormones start kicking in" Please, most 14-year-olds have been able to make babies for years by then.


----------



## Lock Ree (Apr 5, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> Pics or it never happened.



What he said.


----------



## meatballs2007 (Apr 5, 2007)

I had sex with my cousin when I was 6 or 7.  

You gonna call me sick for something that I did 15 years ago?  Fuck you then!


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 5, 2007)

those lil boys must have some serious game.....should call them up.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 5, 2007)

Stuff like this happens so often now


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Apr 5, 2007)

those 5th graders are badass


----------



## Lock Ree (Apr 5, 2007)

Death-T said:


> Another one ? Don't be an idiot,the person you're agreeing with is just a dumbass spammer,he does this on every news thread. :/



Sorry... I'll think about who I agree with next time...


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 5, 2007)

Death-T said:


> Please,don't be ignorant. The person you're agreeing with is just a spammer,he/or she post this on every news topic.Things like this happen all the time.



OMG somebody realised who I really was :amazed 
And what's with Comic Sans MS on every sentence? Makes it hard to quote you, man. 
I'm not going to even bother rebutting the 'every news topic' part. It's obvious you haven't read every news topic.



Death-T said:


> Another one ? Don't be an idiot,the person you're agreeing with is just a dumbass spammer,he does this on every news thread. :/



And again 
Join these people in looking for what they need!

I do find it amazing, though, that there were people who took my post seriously AND agreed with it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 5, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> NEW ORLEANS, Louisiana (AP) -- Five fifth-grade students face criminal charges after authorities said four of them had sex in front of other students in an unsupervised classroom and kept a classmate posted as a lookout for teachers.
> 
> The students were arrested Tuesday at the Spearsville school in rural north Louisiana, authorities said. Two 11-year-old girls, a 12-year-old boy and a 13-year old boy were charged with obscenity, a felony. An 11-year-old boy, the alleged lookout, was charged with being an accessory.
> 
> ...


At least if they go to jail, they'll get more practice.
Too bad it won't be with different sexes though


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 5, 2007)

damn.. im pretty impressed the only thing i remember that reminded me of sex is when my sister made me watch her strip when i was 9

but i hope the kids get STDs then die


----------



## akatsuki#2 (Apr 5, 2007)

uum.....wow that is......
anyway that's wrong when we were alone we would just talk they must had bee really horny.......


----------



## Lock Ree (Apr 5, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> OMG somebody realised who I really was :amazed
> And what's with Comic Sans MS on every sentence? Makes it hard to quote you, man.
> I'm not going to even bother rebutting the 'every news topic' part. It's obvious you haven't read every news topic.
> 
> ...



I didn't take it seriously... 

Oh, and thanks for the +rep, I'll give you some back once NF lets me.


----------



## Circe (Apr 5, 2007)

Aren't they a bit old to be fifth years?


----------



## Barinax (Apr 5, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Hawt loli on shota action? Sounds like my kind of hentai.


Somebody say Shota? :amazed


----------



## akatsuki#2 (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah 12 is to old for 5th grade they probely were held back.......


----------



## Jdiddy56 (Apr 5, 2007)

That's insane did the other kids just stand there and watch?!?


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Apr 5, 2007)

wow i wish i would have done something that cool in 5th grade


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 5, 2007)

i wonder if she had a orgasm or just laughing.....


----------



## Death-T (Apr 5, 2007)

> And what's with Comic Sans MS on every sentence? Makes it hard to quote you, man.


 
Whas so bad about _Comic Sans MS ?_ It just looks cooler then the regular font,it doesn't make quoting any harder. Just a font. 

I don't type like this for every sentence.  ​


----------



## Kurenai6453 (Apr 6, 2007)

*This just proves how low America has sunk over like the past 3 or 4 years...
When I was in elementary skool which was like 3 years ago and when the teacher just walked out we'd either whisper or sleep but now it seems that u cant trust 10 year olds unsupervised or they hav sex! Wtf is wrong with society..each day here it seems to get worse and worse*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2007)

Kurenai6453 said:


> *This just proves how low America has sunk over like the past 3 or 4 years...
> When I was in elementary skool which was like 3 years ago and when the teacher just walked out we'd either whisper or sleep but now it seems that u cant trust 10 year olds unsupervised or they hav sex! Wtf is wrong with society..each day here it seems to get worse and worse*



America only, huh? 

There was some stuff posted about girls saying it was cool to get pregnant and fashionable. They're banning talking about the Holocaust in schools in Europe because someone might get offended if they don't believe it happened, and they still bury women up to their necks in sand and stone them to death in the Middle East...but its just us, right?


----------

